# How much do you trust ATITool?



## sersalpha (Sep 7, 2004)

I've noticed that some people in the forums "back off" the speeds discovered via _Find Max Core_ and _Find Max Mem_ for stability's sake. I'm curious as to how many people do this. After passing 7200 seconds of artifact testing, I stick with a core and mem speed combination. Do you stick with your max speeds without artifacts or do you back off a few MHz?


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 8, 2004)

well, due to the fact that atitool measures those max clocks and verifies them you can be sure that there's not a single artifact produced by your card - detecting errors with your very own eyes is an inferior way IMO.

ps: oh, I went off-topic  I trust atitool and don't back off by a single mhz


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2004)

well technically you can be sure that the changes of getting an artifact are very very low ... the longer you let the test run the lower the probability

and for the record - i take a few mhz down too, they make no difference in speed but visual errors in games just annoy me, especially if its a broken polygon and it hides the enemy


----------



## Slayerstaps (Sep 8, 2004)

I take it some down to cause i only run it for like 30 min 
After i backed up some mhz i just scan for artifacts to be sure the clock is stable. But most of the time i just back off some to get an overclock with round numbers


----------



## Toenail (Sep 10, 2004)

I am using ATITool for the first time.

Sapphire Radeon 9500NP (currently w/o softmod) default 277/270

I tested the core, and it ran up to 394 and held there for 30 minutes. (I started it at 320 because I knew that was safe).

This seems awfully high to me.  Is it because I didn't test from the default setting? (defalut clock promt came up when i started, soo the program recognised that it was higher).

Is it possible for this card/core to run that high, or should I drop it much lower?

Thanks.


----------

